# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Change cursor to While loop Statement

## vcs1161

I would like to change a cursor to a sql loop to get the following result:

Assn_Num  Time        EventCodeRevNo
12345-1    5:00 pm    1 
12345-1    5:25 pm    2
12345-1    6:30 pm    3

The temp table will have the values of eventtime, assnnum and I want to assign a sequential EventCodeRevNo in ascending time order.  Some events may have up to 10 or more.  This will reset when the Assn_Num changes.

This is a piece of the cursor currently being used:

declare temp_cur_in_pb cursor for 
select EventTime,Assn_Num from  #temp_res where #temp_res.EventCode="PB" 
and #temp_res.Assn_Num  = @Assn_Num order by EventTime asc

declare @count int
select @count =1 
open temp_cur
fetch temp_cur into @Assn_Num 
while (@@sqlstatus = 0 )
begin
select @count =1 
open temp_cur_in_pb
fetch temp_cur_in_pb into @EventTime, @Assn_Num 
while (@@sqlstatus = 0 )
begin
update #all_exams 
set EventCodeRevNo = @count
where  EventTime =  @EventTime
and Assn_Num  = @Assn_Num 
select @count = @Count + 1 
fetch temp_cur_in_pb into @EventTime,@Assn_Num 
end
close temp_cur_in_pb
select @count =1

----------

